# Not getting caught in the pack-ice!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to sail from the United Kingdom to the Pacific via the north of Norway and Russia. I understand that the northern sea route is passable some years in the arctic high summer (July to September). Although the lesson of the ill-fated voyage of the Karluk clearly shows that August is sometimes too late. That, however, was in 1913. What effect has global warming had since then?

I’d be grateful to hear of other people’s views of the possibility of such a trip. I’d also be pleased to hear of your experiences of sailing in high latitudes and any pointers to relevant web sites and other authorities concerning weather conditions, ice cover etc. would be most useful.

Please either respond on the BB or e-mail me direct.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sounds interesting.I have no specific knowledge of the route but would offer a couple of comments.
1) It is a very long way and I wonder if a sailboat could make the distance in one season even if the ice conditions were agreeable. You would have to make it to Vancouver or Japan before the fall storms hit. At best you would be rushing the whole time.
2) You would have to find out if there are bailout ports along the way where you could get hauled if you got stuck along the way.I know there is commercial traffic along the coast of Siberia but I don''t know what cranes or marine railroads there might be. Also I don''t know if I would want to leave my boat in Siberia for the winter (or stay with it for that matter!)
3) I was cruising in Newfoundland this summer and talked to a couple who had sailed the coast of Labrador and were hoping to go to Greenland. They indicated that charts were marginal (at least they were not in Russian)and that ice was frequently a concern even though it was technically an ice free time. They were considering replacing their Mason 43 with a steel boat for more security in ice.

Good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bruce,

Thanks for your comments which are very helpful. I''ve had a reply from a guy on another BB who met some Russians in Cape Town in 1996. He believes that they successfully did the trip the other way, as it were, sailing up from Australia and into the Arctic Ocean through the Bering Strait and then west along the Siberian Coast. They apparently made it all the way into the Baltic and back to St Petersburg in one season! I don''t especially fancy over-wintering on the Siberian coast, but an Alaskan port might be more tolerable. Just for info, the rest of the intended route is down the whole of the western seaboard of the Americas and round the Horn the ''usual''(!) way and then back to the UK. Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*objectionable post*

I have filed a report to Sailnet on the objectionable post bySeriousSam containing a pornographic image. I hope it will be deleted. I'm as open-minded as the next person, but if children can access these pages, then this is a harmful post. In any case, it has no place here, and the poster should be invited to post elsewhere.
Q


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

we block these idiots as soon as we are notified. Perhaps we should appoint moderators and require that every post be approved by a moderators before it can be shown.

- jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

it is usally easy to spot them as they only post once i have caught several since i have become a member to this site the admins are pretty quick to remove them from the site and if you need a mod i would be happy to help out as this is a primary site i enjoy


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jeff--

One other thing is that you could make posting a photo only available to people who have a certain minimum number of posts... that would at least eliminate the visually objectionable content...the links would still be there, but those are easier to deal with...and won't offend as many people as quickly.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

perhaps this can give you some info on northern passagemaking...
http://www.trawlersandtrawlering.com/news/idlewildpassage.html


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I just finished reading "Great Adventures and Explorations" by Vilhjalmur Stefansson, Copyright, 1947, The Dial Press, Revised 1952. He has an entire chapter on the Northeast and another on the Northwest passages. See if you can find it, he speculates on how the route would be run by freighters.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> Jeff--
> 
> One other thing is that you could make posting a photo only available to people who have a certain minimum number of posts... that would at least eliminate the visually objectionable content...the links would still be there, but those are easier to deal with...and won't offend as many people as quickly.


these interlopers embed code in their posts that actually serves up the images from hacked websites. They hack websites, the post their bogus pages on those websites then go to the trouble of registering on forums to post fake ads, get people to click through o phony websites, get your credit card numbers and start charging items to your credit cards... it's a pretty nasty scenario.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

administrator said:


> these interlopers embed code in their posts that actually serves up the images from hacked websites. They hack websites, the post their bogus pages on those websites then go to the trouble of registering on forums to post fake ads, get people to click through o phony websites, get your credit card numbers and start charging items to your credit cards... it's a pretty nasty scenario.


While moderators may become necessary you'd need to make sure that said moderators were scattered around the globe or the board will simply grind to a halt when the USAians go beddy byes. I notice that another one of these spammer's messages has just popped up here. I don't know if it is feasible technically but perhaps moderators might only be necessary for posters with less than five posts.

Andrew


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool. I was just about to report a spam post and got an error message instead... as it was yanked out from under me reporting it..


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Cam, 
Do what you do best.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sailor...ya mean follow those links???<grin> gone!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cam-

he probably bookmarked them already...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

True...they seem to hit this thread and a couple of others every night in the wee hours. I catch it when I get up in the AM! Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

Clean up on Aisle 9. More links for sailortjk1 to bookmark.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Why am I taking heat on this?

Belive me I know where to find porno if I want to!

All in good humor................, I hope. ?????


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Time and place for everthing sailor - of course, there's no substitute when we have the real thing alongside us every night.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am happily married, my wife is also happily married! LOL


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailor- Just kidding...as a follow up to cam's post asking if you actually follow the links.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I know you were kidding. No biggie.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam to Aisle 9 for cleanup.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Why do they always pick this thread?
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

Spammmmm Reported 26 min after it was posted.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm afraid. Very Afraid. 
Asian Lesbians?
What do they know about sailing. I might run the boat on the breakwall from the distraction of the lesbians.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailortjk1-

That's what we're afraid of...and why we worry when you follow the links...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahem...if we could get back on to the original topic of the post...Am I the only one who would really like to know what the gentleman did that resulted in him being banned from Africa AND Southern Europe, thereby forcing him to sail across the North Pole ??? This has got to be a really great story ...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sailormann...the original topic AND last post on the topic date back to 2001!! 
There has been no posting on the topic since then other than to comment on the spam that seems to be endemic to this thread. In an effort to cut that down I am now going to lock down the thread. It will remain viewable and if anyone wants to actually talk about the pack ice they can start a new discussion.


----------

